# how to replace last name in orkut with empty space?



## nix (Jul 24, 2007)

i'd like to remove my last name from my orkut profile...right now i cant coz it says i have to enter a last name...how do i replace it with a blank space. i wouldnt want to make that public..


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 24, 2007)

HAve you tried just typing spaces in the column..??


----------



## nix (Jul 25, 2007)

yup, i tried that.. doesnt work...


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

just leave it with a . or ...


----------



## almighty (Jul 25, 2007)

mate this trick wont work anymore
alt+0173 was the trick for blank name but its not working nemore
check out here


> *www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/hide-your-orkut-profile-name-again/


----------

